# Wo ist eig. b1ubb ? :)



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich habe das Thema bewusst in WoW Allgemein geposted, da der Member " b1ubb " dort sehr aktiv war!
Also bitte nicht verschieben 

Meine Frage an die Community :

Weiß einer was aus ihm geworden ist?
Seine Page ist nocht online, leider liest man nichts mehr von Ihm.

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jmd. melden könnte, der mehr weiß.
Liebe Grüße

Zur Info :

seine mybuffed Seite  : http://my.buffed.de/...8/index/profile
seine Homepage :  [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]http://www.b1ubb.at/[/font]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

http://www.b1ubb.at/
In WoW ist er wohl nicht mehr so aktiv ;P


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.b1ubb.at/
> In WoW ist er wohl nicht mehr so aktiv ;P



Danke, dass du meinen Beitrag so gründlich durchgelesen hast. 
Du postest einen Link, den ich bereits in meinem Beitrag aufgeführt habe   Top


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Danke, dass du meinen Beitrag zu gründlich durchgelesen hast.
> Du postest einen Link, den ich bereits in meinem Beitrag aufgeführt habe   Top


in deinem beitrag kommt "http://b1ubb.b1.buffed.de/index.html"


----------



## IkilledKenny (17. November 2010)

Fanboy?


----------



## Shaila (17. November 2010)

Was genau hat dieser b1ubb denn vollbracht ?


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> in deinem beitrag kommt "http://b1ubb.b1.buffed.de/index.html"



dann besuch mal beide Seiten und zeig mir nen Unterschied 
Das ist einfach ne andere URL, mehr nicht


----------



## Saíín (17. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Danke, dass du meinen Beitrag zu gründlich durchgelesen hast.
> Du postest einen Link, den ich bereits in meinem Beitrag aufgeführt habe   Top



NEIN HAST DU NICHT!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was genau hat dieser b1ubb denn vollbracht ?


Im Forum rumgeflamed und war halt bekannt.


----------



## Saíín (17. November 2010)

Wenn man auf deinen Link geht kommt folgende:


*Not Found*
 The requested URL /index.html was not found on this server.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> dann besuch mal beide Seiten und zeig mir nen Unterschied
> Das ist einfach ne andere URL, mehr nicht


Bei deinem Link komm ich auf keine Homepage.
L2flame


----------



## Shaila (17. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Im Forum rumgeflamed und war halt bekannt.



Na dann.


----------



## Nuhramon (17. November 2010)

Fanboy inc.

Süß


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> dann besuch mal beide Seiten und zeig mir nen Unterschied
> Das ist einfach ne andere URL, mehr nicht



Bei http://b1ubb.b1.buffed.de/index.html bekomm ich einen Error 404 The webpage cannot be found.

PS: Ich veschieb es mal in Gott&Welt.


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Saíín schrieb:


> Wenn man auf deinen Link geht kommt folgende:
> 
> 
> *Not Found*
> The requested URL /index.html was not found on this server.




War sicher nen Fehler meines Browsers  sry


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Bei deinem Link komm ich auf keine Homepage.
> L2flame


ich schieb das ganze mal auf meinen Browser, der hats verkackt

und wieso l2flame ? Nicht ich bin hier am flamen Hase


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> [...]
> Danke, dass du meinen Beitrag so gründlich durchgelesen hast.
> Du postest einen Link, den ich bereits in meinem Beitrag aufgeführt habe   Top


Durch die Ironie stellst du mich dar, als hätte ich den Post nicht gelesen, sondern nur iwas hingeklatscht, was ja schon dagewesen sein soll.


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Durch die Ironie stellst du mich dar, als hätte ich den Post nicht gelesen, sondern nur iwas hingeklatscht, was ja schon dagewesen sein soll.



dann wurdest du noch nicht richtig geflamed, wenn du dich durch sowas schon angegriffen fühlst 
made my day


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> dann wurdest du noch nicht richtig geflamed, wenn du dich durch sowas schon angegriffen fühlst
> [...]


Schön, dass du das weisst. 
Wenn sowas deinen Tag macht... naja, bin raus hier, führt ja zu nix.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. November 2010)

Auf Flamethreads hab ich ja grad sowas von Bock.


----------



## Xriss (17. November 2010)

Da regen sich die Leute immer auf wenn ein paar Mitglieder zum gleichen Thema verschiedene Threads erstellen. und hier wird ein Thread aufgemacht um zu fragen wo ein Buffed Mitglied geblieben ist ? ein bisschen schräg findet ihr nicht ?


----------

